# How do I turn off the automatic date completion feature in Word?



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't want Word to automatically fill out dates- like when I write a numerical date it will automatically add 04-12-06 , for example.

I don't need that help, and I end up having to erase its suggestion.

Thanks.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

In word goto the Insert menu > autotext > click on autotext, then uncheck Show AutoComplete suggestions.


----------



## Monkey Business (Dec 18, 2006)

There may be a more permanent way to do this, but, for the document at hand, click on *Tools* from the menu bar, choose *Autocorrect Options *from the Tools menu, Click on the *Autotext* tab, and un-tick the box at the top that says _'Show Autocomplete Suggestions'_. This will stop the automatic suggestions from being shown.
Hope this helps - the location of these may differ depending on your Office version, but it shouldn't be far out.
:wave:


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

uh... yeah. That did it. Thanks to both.


----------

